

How a Bunch of Silicon Valley Rookies Out-Launched the Veterans - silvia77
http://blog.udemy.com/udemy-launch/

======
drx
That was very open, which you don't see all that often.

~~~
gaganbiyani
Thanks! Glad to see people liked it...

------
louhong
Wish more startups were this transparent about their efforts. Nice job with
the article and the PR.

------
andrewfchen
Well written article.

